# Help : gros bug iPod shuffle



## An-Liz (11 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un iPod shuffle argenté (celui qui se clipse) et qui bug depuis ce matin. Quand je l'allume et appuie sur "Play" il clignote en alternance orange/vert. Or : il y a des pistes dessus, il s'allume sans souci et est chargé.
Qqu'un peut-il m'aider ?? 

Merci bcp.

An-Liz


----------



## whereismymind (11 Avril 2009)

Celui qui se clipse ? Mais lequel ? Y'en a 2.

Celui là 







Ou celui là 






Si c'est le 2eme, va voir la doc de l'iPod (Page 8), il y a tous les scénarios possible.


----------



## An-Liz (11 Avril 2009)

Bonjour Whereismymind,

C'est le 2e !


----------



## whereismymind (11 Avril 2009)

Ca t'a aidé la notice ou pas ??


----------



## An-Liz (12 Avril 2009)

Oui merci. A priori un pb de restauration...

Merci de ton aide


----------

